# 1990-Early 2000 things you remember?



## PugLovex (Jun 2, 2019)

I could name a whole list, but I'll list a few

Silly Bands
Toys R us
Pillow Pets
LPS
Polly Pocket
Bop It
Barbies

oh, the list could go on...


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 2, 2019)

The Reese's puffs rap commercials


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2019)

Omg same^

Remember pillow pets? Pssht, I have 3 of them! Also old pop songs, they were good back then, better than most of todays. Also cartoons like Dog Cat & Dexter's Laboratory.


----------



## Frequency (Jun 2, 2019)

zoopals and that commercial about the chef boyardee can falling off the shelf and rolling all the way to that kid's home

...and one of my personal favorites: cartoon network groovies, like this one:


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2019)

As long as we're talking about commercials let's not sleep on a classic:


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 2, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Omg same^
> 
> Remember pillow pets? Pssht, I have 3 of them! Also old pop songs, they were good back then, better than most of todays. Also cartoons like Dog Cat & Dexter's Laboratory.



Webkinz and Build-A-Bear too. Are they still around? I know Bearville for Build-A-Bear shut down a few years ago.


----------



## gobby (Jun 2, 2019)

Neopets! Kid pix


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)

KB Toys
CRT TV's
Socom
Quake 3
King of The Hill
Pokemon Cards (1st gen craze)
Cartoons on regular TV


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2019)

TheRealWC said:


> Webkinz and Build-A-Bear too. Are they still around? I know Bearville for Build-A-Bear shut down a few years ago.



Oh yeah Build-A-Bear is still pretty strong here atleast. I still see shops for it in malls. Webkinz, I hardly ever see any of their stuffed animals, and when I did they'd be at Toys R Us.

This whole thread is a flashback to the past, I remember nearly all these thing. Except KB toys, never seen 'em.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)

Blockbusters (Late fee's no more)
Sony CD Walkman G-Shock
AOL cd's


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Ah, nostalgia sweet nostalgia! Behold...THE BEST OF THE SONIC CARTOONS:





Admit it: Jaleel White-voiced sonic: CLASSIC!, Jim Cummings-voiced Robotnik: TERRIFYING! And Sally Acorn, IS A BADASS!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn, do I feel old! xD


----------



## Tessie (Jun 2, 2019)

Bcat said:


> As long as we're talking about commercials let's not sleep on a classic:



omfg i remember waking up at 4 am all dazed & confused bc my tv was blasting that song lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Ah, nostalgia sweet nostalgia! Behold...THE BEST OF THE SONIC CARTOONS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that airing on the ABC network on Saturday mornings. it was definitely better than the other cartoon that came before it I think. It was more dark and had better art style. I think they had reboot and gargoyles on rotation around the same time to. Man time flies

- - - Post Merge - - -





Who remembers this banger of a cartoon lol gawd so many seasons if I remember.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

^Classic X-MEN!! Damn the 90's had some bangin' shows!


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 2, 2019)

OMFGHBSGJ the education connection commercial sksjghskgjglsk I think that just got pulled from the deepest recesses of my brain


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Another bangin' show:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Another bangin' show:



I remember waking up around 5AM to watch that. Around the same time Biker Mice from Mars was also airing on a different channel like an hour after.


----------



## Frequency (Jun 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Ah, nostalgia sweet nostalgia! Behold...THE BEST OF THE SONIC CARTOONS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never really watched that one, but I know everyone loves that cartoon. Me, on the other hand, I get nostalgia from Sonic Underground. I hear everyone hates this cartoon, especially compared to that Sonic cartoon. I personally felt Sonic Underground and The Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog was better.


----------



## Liability (Jun 2, 2019)

Littlest Pet Shop, Polly Pocket, Hot Wheels, Bratz, Silly Bandz...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Another great one:




..you guys have me waxing all nostalgic! xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2019)

HIT CLIPS

Those things were the bomb when I was a kid lol
I still have mine too!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

Dude, LEGOS!! They're still around of course! But as far as I'm concerned? Some of the best themed sets were from this era!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)

^Middle School memories. With hot cheetos on fingers lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2019)

^ I could never get the hang of those things though I thought they were pretty cool! Reminds me of those mini cardboard coins w/ unique graphics on them...a.k.a. POGS!:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^ I could never get the hang of those things though I thought they were pretty cool! Reminds me of those mini cardboard coins w/ unique graphics on them...a.k.a. POGS!: View attachment 226122



Pogs were dope back in the day lol I remember having some alien pogs and ren and stimpy ones to. They came and went tho if I remember lol same with yoyos


----------



## gobby (Jun 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^ I could never get the hang of those things though I thought they were pretty cool! Reminds me of those mini cardboard coins w/ unique graphics on them...a.k.a. POGS!: View attachment 226122



Pogs are such relics


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 3, 2019)

I remember_ Parker Lewis Can't Lose_ which ran on Fox from 1990-1993.It was a damn funny show....well,at least for the first two seasons.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 3, 2019)

Anyone remember the sky dancers? This flying fairies who could hit your head really hard xD  but it was my favorit toy as a child.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Admit it: Jaleel White-voiced sonic: CLASSIC!, Jim Cummings-voiced Robotnik: TERRIFYING! And Sally Acorn, IS A BADASS!!



Sally Acorn is the best female lead in the Sonic franchise imo. I like her worlds better than Amy. The extended cast from this one is great too!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2019)

^Damn right!


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2019)

I remember not having the internet at home, only having it at my grandparents (because they've always had all the newest stuff) and having to wait till 6PM to use the internet because "anybody important will have rang before 6PM", plus the tariff was cheaper after 6.

Everybody had a Tamagochi. 

I was there for the height of the Pokemon craze. I've never seen anything like it since.

The vast amount of playground rumours about video games because it was a lot harder to fact check when internet was so rare. Even if you had the internet, most of the websites believed the rumours too (or started them). Again, back with Pokemon, the rumours about things such as Pikablu and the Pokegods are things I wish younger fans could experience since despite being untrue, it really added to the fun...This sort of thing is probably one of the things I miss the most since even if it wasn't true, it was so much fun and added so much play to games when I spent hours trying to find things that didn't exist.

And Runescape. I played so much Runescape.

All those TV shows (most of them forgotten to time). Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers, Big Bad Beatle Borgs, VR Troopers, Biker Mice From Mars, Street Sharks. Disney cartoons like Hercules, Lilo & Stitch, Recess, Lloyd in Space, Darkwing Duck, Ducktales, Goof Troop. Having an obsession with Dragonball Z because it was the only anime I had ever seen (*really *not fond of it these days)...Watching the trash on CBBC then watching Neighbours solely because Simpsons was on after it and I couldn't tell the time.

I had an 16GB external hard drive and felt like a boss because it had so much storage.

Microscooters were a thing, and they were awful. It seemed like every kid had a skateboard as well, not to mention Tony Hawk being like the coolest thing ever at the time.

Digimon cards were a thing. I never had them, but I did and still have a Gatomon card (because it's my favourite Digimon).

Best of all, I remember my mum getting angry all the time because I took the batteries out of the remote because the batteries in my Game Boy had died.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2019)

Pogs. Phone-internet connection, gdi when people was on the phone and you wanted to go online lol. Pok?mon cards when it was still the old cool ones and more of a craze. Getting a Gameboy Color for the first time, boii did I have some fun with it </3

Sweet Valley Twins/High etc. books.. man wish I never sold those I had cause they were kinda rare here.

All the nice candy was still around, from big boobs to chocolate smokes man.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2019)

Some of the best video games came out in the 90's! It's nice we have emulation and virtual console to replay these games today! Some favorites include: Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, CD, 3 & Knuckles, Streets of Rage 1, 2, and 3, Super Metroid, Super Castlevania 4, Vectorman 1 and 2(hard as balls though), Contra Hard Corps(the BEST in the series, imo), Super Mario World, The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Ranger-X, Crash Bandicoot 1, 2: Cortex Strikes Back, and 3: Warped and so so MANY more I could probably name and have forgotten!!!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jun 3, 2019)

The most iconic Canadian commercial from my childhood: the North American House Hippo.


----------



## Liability (Jun 3, 2019)

Blockbuster. Netflix before it was digital


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

I was born in 2006! That's what I remember!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> I was born in 2006! That's what I remember!



silence young'un. This is a thread for the old geezers thank you very much.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2019)

^We are young dino's lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

There will never be an era like this one my friends.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2019)

^cartoon cartoon Friday was the best day of the week. What an incredible lineup they had


and let's not forget the original nightmare fuel:




!


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

Bcat said:


> ^cartoon cartoon Friday was the best day of the week. What an incredible lineup they had
> 
> 
> and let's not forget the original nightmare fuel:
> ...


I remember kids in my high school class were talking about this episode. Many were traumatized by this xD


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2019)

Nox said:


> I remember kids in my high school class were talking about this episode. Many were traumatized by this xD



I'm so glad it wasn't just me and that it's a universal 90's kid experience to have been traumatized by Ramsay.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 3, 2019)

boy oh boy, get ready for a long list..

- silly bandz
- neopets
- MSN
- bop-it!
- (eating) orbeez
- bratz dolls
- skip its
- hannah montana
- that's so raven
- lizzie mcguire
- nearly going paraplegic from those razor scooters hitting your ankles
- those really cool inflatable furniture that gave you a very cool reputation
- beating other kids up for pokemon cards
- knowing and being able to do the cha cha slide by heart
- my very first meme, nyan cat
- those awesome "super s" things
- having epic marker battles


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Some of the best video games came out in the 90's! It's nice we have emulation and virtual console to replay these games today! Some favorites include: Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2, CD, 3 & Knuckles, Streets of Rage 1, 2, and 3, Super Metroid, Super Castlevania 4, Vectorman 1 and 2(hard as balls though), Contra Hard Corps(the BEST in the series, imo), Super Mario World, The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Ranger-X, Crash Bandicoot 1, 2: Cortex Strikes Back, and 3: Warped and so so MANY more I could probably name and have forgotten!!!!



golden age of gaming right here


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 3, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I'm so glad it wasn't just me and that it's a universal 90's kid experience to have been traumatized by Ramsay.



Can verify: getting traumatized by this scene was a rite of passage. I used to be afraid of looking outside of windows at night because of this. haha. I was such a scaredy-cat as a child too, but I reeeeaally liked Katz and insisted on watching this show with my older brothers whenever they had it on.



I remember my friend had a Pok?dex toy that looked like a small calculator too.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2019)

lol remember the struggle at night


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> lol remember the struggle at night


Hahaha I remember using this thing on our road trip to my aunt’s and cousins. Super Mario Land 2 was my addiction.


Spoiler: speaking of which


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2019)

There were those godawful shows too like Maury and Jerry Springer! Glad those are gone LOL! At least, as far as I know.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2019)

I remember the times when you can play old computer games through a website or by inserting a game disk. Simple flash games, but they were fun! And I'm not sure if I'm the only one who experienced this but there was this time the kinder eggs would not only contain a toy but a code as well to be able to play their games online. Me and my parents gathered a LOT of those...

I remember watching Blues Clues too and believing that Steve was going to college when really, he didn't.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> There were those godawful shows too like Maury and Jerry Springer! Glad those are gone LOL! AT least, as far as I know.



Yea I remember those. I would usually watch them if I was sick from a school day or on a summer break lol they were crazy fake but sometimes funny.  what was the other show,  The Steve Wilkos Show lol


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> lol remember the struggle at night



Why use this when you can use the brief illumination of passing street lights?


----------



## Derpykat (Jun 4, 2019)

don?t know if this has been said but... jelly baff. I remember always seeing commercials for them and begging my mom to get me some!!! I look back at them now and man I?m thankful we didn?t get me any because it looks like a skin infection waiting to happen


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2019)

Tao said:


> Why use this when you can use the brief illumination of passing street lights?



yup. sets the mood right lol


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2019)

May not be EARLY 2000s but I found this and it brought nostalgia:


----------



## Bosmer (Jun 4, 2019)

oh god, i remember playing with these back in primary school. I think some of them are banned now but:

crazy bones
mighty beanz
those alien babies in slime eggs
sticky spiked balls
beyblades!!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 4, 2019)

This is some nostalgia right here.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 4, 2019)

apparently my favorite childhood website, coolmathgames, is shutting down. so uhhhh, rip coolmathgames, i guess.


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 4, 2019)

Best freebie from a cereal ever lol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2019)

This was my first video game. My parents have home movies of me playing this at 2 years old lol


----------



## Envy (Jun 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I'm so glad it wasn't just me and that it's a universal 90's kid experience to have been traumatized by Ramsay.



Am I the only one who was never creeped out by it? Or at least I don't remember. And you have to understand that I am someone who despises horror stuff and is _incredibly_ easily scared.

While Courage has a creepy vibe, I always found the horror stuff was done in such a way where the humor and ridiculousness kept me from being able to be scared of it. Like in that King Ramses episode, one of the curses is literally a silly song that is not creepy at all.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 4, 2019)

uh
1. Littlest pet shop
2. furby
3. Brats


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 4, 2019)

Nick Jr
Old nickelodeon
Old cartoon network


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 5, 2019)

Nick jr
The wonder pets (I think this was way better than paw patrol)
Lps 
Care Bears
How to train your dragon (even though I hate it now)
My little pony (the original ones and not the yucky friendship is magic ones)


----------



## Valzed (Jun 5, 2019)

Loved The Wonder Pets! My son & I used to watch Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Space Ghost Coast to Coast, The Venture Bros. & RobotChicken. Man, I miss some of these shows.


----------



## Dim (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyone remember these thing?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2019)

PugLovex said:


> I could name a whole list, but I'll list a few
> 
> Silly Bands
> Toys R us
> ...



I thought Silly Bandz were more from the end of the 2000s and beginning of the 2010s...


----------



## Kevinnn (Jun 6, 2019)

Nox said:


> Anyone remember these thing?



omg i remember learning the button/menu layout so i can take care of mine during class in grade 3 underneath my desk with the sound on mute. it was my life for about 3-4 years


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

the og furbee/furbys, not those dumb app-digital new ones. I remember being really proud saving up $50 for one here lolol.

cd walkman, boi did i cover it with stickers.

polly pocket.. i remember having some smol watering can thing of it aa miss it.

barbie dolls esp. this cool one with joints you could bend and stuff.. idk i just saw em as dolls and not specifically girly tbh


----------



## Tao (Jun 6, 2019)

Envy said:


> Am I the only one who was never creeped out by it? Or at least I don't remember. And you have to understand that I am someone who despises horror stuff and is _incredibly_ easily scared.
> 
> While Courage has a creepy vibe, I always found the horror stuff was done in such a way where the humor and ridiculousness kept me from being able to be scared of it. Like in that King Ramses episode, one of the curses is literally a silly song that is not creepy at all.



I never found it all that creepy.

There was an episode with (IIRC) an alien chicken with spotted eggs that did 'something' to you when you eat them though. I really can't remember much about the episode, but I didn't like it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2019)

MS-DOS games on those disks <3 

Still can't find that one game I loved as a kid. Only thing I remember is some shrimp  billboard thing, riding seahorses in a maths game i think some weird fishing minigame...rip


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 6, 2019)

Learning ladder CD-ROM games.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Anyone remember these thing?



Yup. These came out around my time in elementary school, and just before the Pokemon craze hit. I remember my pet always dying 

There was also this lol


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

Neopets!!!!!!


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 14, 2019)

The Dog happy meal toys were popular when I was in grade two.


----------



## ams (Jun 14, 2019)

LaBelleFleur said:


> The most iconic Canadian commercial from my childhood: the North American House Hippo.



Omg I loooovvveed the house hippo commercial!



Spoiler: Open at your own risk







Did anyone else have one of these monstrosities? Like playtime is over kids, put the baby dogs back in the mommy dog.


----------



## Adriel (Jun 15, 2019)

super specific. but the show w.i.t.c.h? i remember it so vaguely yet so well. i remember liking it though. does anyone else remember it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Adriel said:


> super specific. but the show w.i.t.c.h? i remember it so vaguely yet so well. i remember liking it though. does anyone else remember it?



i remember the comic books, dunno if i watched the series though.

also the endless hours you watched cartoon network when it was good...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 16, 2019)

this is random as hell but i just got a sudden urge to watch twitches and some other early 2000s disney movies


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCpeIKVIHbY


Anyone remember this commercial?


----------



## Flykk (Jun 16, 2019)

I got one of the re-released tamagotchis recently to relive my childhood. I'm a much worse tama parent now though haha


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 16, 2019)

Oof

Blockbuster 
Power rangers
Pok?mon cards
Britney Spears
Razor scooter
AOL messenger
Dial-up internet
MySpace
Nick at nite (all those weird shorts)
Cartoon network 
Kid pix
Spawn
Batman anime series
Gargoyles 
Spongebob
Rugrats
Jelly shoes
That one toy you put around your ankle with a counter and you jumped
Aaliyah (my favorite singer)
VHS tapes
Gameboy and super Mario games

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also:

Smash mouth
Alanis Morrissette 
The offspring

My mom played those Cds until they were permanently engraved in my brain


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 17, 2019)

I remember Ice Breakers Liquid Ice were raging. Along with 3D Doritos, Surge Soda, & French Toast Crunch


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 17, 2019)

KeatAlex said:


> I remember Ice Breakers Liquid Ice were raging. Along with 3D Doritos, Surge Soda, & French Toast Crunch



3D Doritos were good. I remember they were around spring of 1997.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 17, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> 3D Doritos were good. I remember they were around spring of 1997.



They were so good! I used to get these that were in the funky tube:


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 22, 2019)

I remember collecting the points every time someone showed up with a bag of their chips or whenever my mom bought some.

I can't remember what I was trying to get, but I remember mailing the points I collected.





and the prize never came:/ and I did it on time.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

The thing that stuck with me the most was when we went from our own national currency to the euro


----------



## BeardosFangirl (Jun 22, 2019)

Stick Stickly from Nickelodeon and Noggin, bad TMNT movies, X-Men: Evolution, Bey Blades, and Tony Hawk.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2019)

I miss Skip its SO much. I could stand there for hours just talking and "skipping."


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2019)

Never Forget:


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 23, 2019)

Chipl95 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCpeIKVIHbY
> 
> 
> Anyone remember this commercial?



i remember! i use to actually know it by heart!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jun 24, 2019)

Beanie Babies & the TY forums
Memory cards
The original bone dance from Spyro 2
Betty Spaghetty
MSN


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2019)

Early 2000s technology used on the way to school













And like all Sony's, the headphone jack goes out lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

brambles said:


> Betty Spaghetty
> MSN



yes i had those betty dolls.. and msn for too long haha.

also those horrid "hits for kids" and kidz bop **** like kms lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 29, 2019)

Throwback to 1999 or 2000 middle school addiction


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Throwback to 1999 or 2000 middle school addiction



I can relate to this so much, lmao... someone donated me all their Pokemon cards when I was really young, so I had a whole tub full of them that looked just like these old, OG ones.  I think I eventually ended up giving mine away, but I wish I hadn?t now.  All the ones I had combined would be worth a fortune now LOL

I did like putting them in booklets though and organizing them.


----------



## MayorMissy (Jun 30, 2019)

Anyone remember that one show "Mister Roger's Neighborhood"? I loved that show!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 30, 2019)

Pokemon
Courage the Cowardly Dog, Dexter's Laboratory, Powerpuff Girls (basically Cartoon Network)
Beanie Babies
Don't Go Chasing Waterfalls
Those colorful windbreakers and pants
Cops (the show)
My dad having a moustache and terrible glasses
Barbie Jeep


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 1, 2019)

Youtube just recommended an episode of Moomin. That had a date of 1995 in the credits. I hear that was big over in England.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 1, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Throwback to 1999 or 2000 middle school addiction



I can smell this photo


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2019)

I remember watching the weakest link whilst having dinner
Back  in the day it was one of the best quiz shows on telly IMO that and poor old dale wontons in it to win it national lottery and hole in the walls


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 1, 2019)

Born in 2001. Does this count?



(I had this one and a Dora the Explorer one. The Dora one is still in my box of Game Boy/DS stuff, but I'd really like to find the Nicktoons one.)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 2, 2019)

CatSoul said:


> Born in 2001. Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 226654
> 
> (I had this one and a Dora the Explorer one. The Dora one is still in my box of Game Boy/DS stuff, but I'd really like to find the Nicktoons one.)



I still have the first episode of Sonic X on one of those.

Here is an episode of the Moomins.


----------



## hzl (Jul 2, 2019)

those cargo pants with tassles on that everyone had atleast one pair of in either black, khaki or baby pink 



Spoiler










oh and jellies 



Spoiler


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jul 2, 2019)

matt said:


> I remember watching the weakest link whilst having dinner
> Back  in the day it was one of the best quiz shows on telly IMO that and poor old dale wontons in it to win it national lottery and hole in the walls



I used to watch that show and other game shows religiously. The thing i always hated about the weakest like was when it got down to about three people they’d start voting off the best people instead of „the weakest link” like they’re supposed to because it increased their odds of actually winning (I’m still mad about this 15 years later).


----------



## Tao (Jul 2, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Youtube just recommended an episode of Moomin. That had a date of 1995 in the credits. I hear that was big over in England.



I remember it. As I recall it was always one of those shows that came on before "good stuff" came on, like that time period after school where most kids will still be on their way home.

I hated it. I just found it incredibly boring.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 2, 2019)

This commercial ran like crazy during the early morning hours, or late 10PM hours during the mid 90s. In hindsight, it was a good compilation CD for late 80s/early90s New Age Trance ambient music.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 2, 2019)

I use to tune in on this every Saturday, I stop watching it around 2000.
One of my favorite shows when I was a child aired on this thing.


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 2, 2019)

Objectively the best console startup. Not open for debate.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

CatSoul said:


> Objectively the best console startup. Not open for debate.



Agreed for sure.  I remember playing Animal Crossing on the Gamecube with my older sister when I was younger, as well as playing Super Smash Bros. Melee and unlocking all the hidden characters thanks to a friend.  My sister and I also played Super Mario Sunshine as well, but I don’t think we ever beat it.  I’ll never forget the Gamecube startup though.  That sequence is burned into my brain, lmao


----------



## gobby (Jul 4, 2019)

any of yall remember this show lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2019)

gobby said:


> any of yall remember this show lol
> View attachment 226696



I remember watching this. One of the last cartoons  I use to watch on Saturday mornings lol Tohru was always funny.


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 8, 2019)

Anyone have one of these?



It was like a children's portable DVD player...with way worse quality and a smaller screen. Still, we bit into it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Jul 8, 2019)

Ohhhh so many things I could name.  I don't even know where to begin to be honest lol.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't know if y'all remember this but (don't know if anyone mentioned it either) :

If you had HBO, there was this show called Crashbox and I used to watch it ALL the time. 
There was also Powerpuff Girls, Samurai Jack, Teen Titans- I used to stay up and watch those all the time.
I'd also wake up early to watch Sonix X on Jetix (I think that was the name?) I miss it


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2019)

I just saw someone post the furby pets on here then and remembered these wonderful things ;-;













BTW I had the green Poo-chi! <3


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

i remember vhs lmao XD


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 9, 2019)

I remember the show *Chalkzone*, 

a toys my brother had *Bionicles*, and *Rescue Heros* (which I think both had respective shows), 

*Polly Pockets*,

and this *weird music player* that played had like one head phone and played 30 seconds of a song if you had the little cartridge (I think I had 1000 miles) (or maybe I imagined that, but I'm pretty sure it existed.)

Edit:  Oh yeah, and youtube allowing people to rate videos up to *5 stars*, and being able to* see the rating before you clicked on the video.*


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm gonna go ahead and be SUPER Retro here: Dunkaroos snack cookies.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 9, 2019)

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and be SUPER Retro here: Dunkaroos snack cookies.



I hate that they're not in production anymore, I loved those.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Jul 9, 2019)

tanisha23 said:


> I hate that they're not in production anymore, I loved those.



I know right?  So yummy.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2019)

Beavis and Butt-head. I know(pretty sure, anyway) that they came out in the 80s but I saw many snippets during the 90's.


----------



## La034 (Jul 10, 2019)

This commercial


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 13, 2019)

You knew it was gonna be a good night when this came on.


----------



## Argo (Jul 13, 2019)

Does anyone remember chocolate rain? (It?s a song)


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 13, 2019)

I remember all sorts of things, but some things to note that I can think of off the top of my head are:

- N64 kiosks and playing Star Wars Podracer & Wave Race on them
- Pokemon cards being super popular
- Colored Heinz ketchup
- Mountain Dew Pitch Black I & II (1 was sweeter while 2 was more sou and they came out a year apart around Halloween)
- The Gameboy Color being the Nintendo handheld of the time
- Toon Disney when it actually was good
- The best Disney movies ever
- Remember when Avatar: The Last Airbender was a brand new show and heavily hyped


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2019)

Going super Mexican here. but did anyone;s family in the 90s from mexico have a San Marcos Blanket? lol Cleaning my moms closet and found my old tiger one lmao I remember they use to sell them in TJ in the 90s... or maybe they still do.








Not my pics, but close to what I had.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 15, 2019)

Did anyone else play Myscene games during computer lab?


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2019)

911 was a pretty crazy day i remember, despite only being 8


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 15, 2019)

Tessie said:


> 911 was a pretty crazy day i remember, despite only being 8



Ohh yea it was. I remember I was in 7th grade first period in Science class I think. We watched it live and the feeling was weird. All of a sudden the 2nd plane hit and it was like watching a movie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Beavis and Butt-head. I know(pretty sure, anyway) that they came out in the 80s but I saw many snippets during the 90's.



Omg yes that show is love. Although I don't think I watched it til way later.


----------



## maple22 (Jul 16, 2019)

what I remember the most:
- Windows 2000 and XP
- Online kids' MMOs that have since sadly shut down (Build-A-Bearville, Free Realms, Club Penguin, etc.)
- When websites weren't boring and "modern"
- knowing too many girls named Emily
- the music I liked (Taylor Swift, Owl City, Katy Perry and so forth)
- iPods
- Nintendo 64, GameCube, and Game Boy Advance
- my Littlest Pet Shop obsession during the mid-late 2000s
- Captain Underpants, Diary of a Wimpy Kid, Judy Moody, and other fine literature
- SpongeBob SquarePants, Wizards of Waverly Place, iCarly, Hannah Montana and the Suite Life
- watching terrible YouTube videos (especially song parodies)


----------



## maple22 (Jul 17, 2019)

I can't believe I forgot the Leapster!




It was pretty much a more technologically advanced LeapPad for kids who weren't old enough for a GBA or DS.

and, on a less positive note, those crappy fake antivirus scanners:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 17, 2019)

Speaking of Viruses and trojans lol








I think around 2005 I was using Soulseek (way better) for some hard to find nwobhm comps, but those two file sharing programs have a place in history thio lol


----------



## sej (Jul 17, 2019)

- really old spongebob episodes, i know they’re still making new ones but nothing beats the classics like when sandy wants to move to texas (does anyone know what i mean? xD)
- vtech console
- old kids tv shows like maggie and the ferocious beast and big cook little cook

honestly the list goes on


----------



## Tessie (Jul 17, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Speaking of Viruses and trojans lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cant forget about occasionally hearing bill clinton say "I did not have sexual relations with that woman" after downloading a song on those programs


----------



## Licorice (Jul 17, 2019)

I randomly remembered smiley central the other day. I remember it was a toolbar that came with zwinky and I'm pretty sure it was a virus. lmao



Spoiler







Also Millsberry.com


Spoiler


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 18, 2019)

The only fun thing we were allowed on in school was Poptropica.


----------



## maple22 (Jul 21, 2019)

The best part of computer lab was playing on Kid Pix if we did well on Math Whizz.









I just saw some recent photos?it looks exactly the same as I remember it was. I'm so glad about that.

I also played this sometimes when I was on the old, WiFi-less computer in class:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2019)

^^omg yes that pinball game... i need. i remember being so proud getting to 1 mill points lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 24, 2019)

I remember my parents buying this sampler keyboard from a homeless guy at a liquor store around 1994 or 1995. It wasn't a yamaha dx-7 or anything fancy, but for a kid this was endless fun just recording voices and sounds and adding them to the pads lol I also remember it ran on batteries to.


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jul 26, 2019)

Silly Putty!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Most of my family died during that period.


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2019)

Barbie, Polly, Polly Pocket, Bratz, Betty Spaghetty, … I was a doll person, to put it like that. 


hit me up if you're in for a bratz party


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 7, 2019)

Okay hear me out... does anyone remember those plastic fruit containers that were filled with pixie dust candy? Why do I remember those specifically?!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Okay hear me out... does anyone remember those plastic fruit containers that were filled with pixie dust candy? Why do I remember those specifically?!



DUDE YES OMG I think about those often because they were so unique and interesting?!


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Okay hear me out... does anyone remember those plastic fruit containers that were filled with pixie dust candy? Why do I remember those specifically?!



YES
That was the BEST!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 7, 2019)

grooviestbaby said:


> DUDE YES OMG I think about those often because they were so unique and interesting?!



Yes! So I?m NOT crazy! I loved the orange one, it was so good!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Yes! So I’m NOT crazy! I loved the orange one, it was so good!



I distinctly remember the orange ones and the pineapple ones


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone remember the melt in your mouth mint-but-not-mints? They looked like mints, so hard candy, but they were like... smoothie and fruit flavored? I don’t know how to explain it or even what it’s called, but those were the pinnacle of my life??? Lol.

I also remember Moon Shoes. Those were pretty cool. And heelys! 

Another thing I remember from when I was a kid was the McDonalds miniature dog plushies from like.. 2005? Those were godsent and I still have a few!​


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 7, 2019)

Byleth said:


> Anyone remember the melt in your mouth mint-but-not-mints? They looked like mints, so hard candy, but they were like... smoothie and fruit flavored? I don’t know how to explain it or even what it’s called, but those were the pinnacle of my life??? Lol.
> 
> I also remember Moon Shoes. Those were pretty cool. And heelys!
> 
> Another thing I remember from when I was a kid was the McDonalds miniature dog plushies from like.. 2005? Those were godsent and I still have a few!​



Yes! The melt in your mouth mints that weren’t mints! Humanity peaked in those years and we can never go back. Oh those dog plushies! The Dog? I think that was the brand name of them... 

Oh and of course Neopets


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

oh my goodness you guys are bringing back so many forgotten memories for me !!! i collected The Dog plushies from Happy Meals :')


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2019)

Before Gametrailers, before streaming, before youtube


----------



## Corrie (Dec 8, 2019)

I WANT BEYBLADES TO COME BACK


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2019)

Snoopy figures from the Happy Meals, THE **** around here man.

Also yeah I have a vague memory of those fruit containers, but I never tried them I think. Always wondered what they were for


----------



## Peter (Dec 15, 2019)

I remember sitting underneath the lamp in my living room with my game boy colour so I could see the un-backlit screen...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bump lol


----------



## Corrie (Jan 7, 2020)

Skip its
Beanie babies
Beyblades
Digimon
Pokemon
Gameboy link cables
Tamogatchi
Gameboy Advance SP cartridges
Pokemon Cards
4Kids
Puffy/fuzzy stickers


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 19, 2020)

5th grade memories lol


----------



## goro (Jan 19, 2020)

classic LPS


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2020)

tell me i'm not the only one who remembers the purple and green heinz ketchup! heinz crossed a line with it tbh.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 19, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> tell me i'm not the only one who remembers those purple and green ketchup! heinz crossed a line with it tbh.



I do remember those.  I never tried them, though.  I'm not much of a ketchup fan anyway and the odd colors didn't make me change my opinion.  LOL


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2020)

moonbyu said:


> tell me i'm not the only one who remembers those purple and green ketchup! heinz crossed a line with it tbh.



Oh my gosh, My mom kept buying the green one because my two younger brothers (at that time) liked it alot.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## xara (Sep 9, 2020)

i remember a lot of the toys, shows/movies, products, etc that were available in that time but the rainbow magic books were a huge part of my childhood,, i had so many of them omg. i was legitimately so shook when i found out that “daisy meadows” (the author) wasn’t a real person and that the series was written by a bunch of different people >_<


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 9, 2020)

gamecube games were my Jam. i played super mario sunshine, smash melee, mario kart and wind waker so much even as a tiny child.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2020)

xara said:


> View attachment 317159
> 
> i remember a lot of the toys, shows/movies, products, etc that were available in that time but the rainbow magic books were a huge part of my childhood,, i had so many of them omg. i was legitimately so shook when i found out that “daisy meadows” (the author) wasn’t a real person and that the series was written by a bunch of different people >_<


Damn. And yeah I think we still have a lot of those at the library where I work. They did sooo many books. 

But yeah reminds me of those Sweet Valley Twins books and their buncha ghost writers. Good books though.


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 9, 2020)

There's a couple of toys I haven't seen mentioned. Someone please tell me I didn't imagine them because nobody seems to remember them.

One was this thing with a handle and you'd place a toy on it. You wound it up and then launched the toy so it would spin around in the air. There were different variants but one I remember were fairies.

Another were these animal toys that WEREN'T plushies. They were electronic and came with things like a small baby bottle. When you were hungry you'd place it in their mouths and they made eating noises. I remember some animal species and different themes. I think there were Disney ones as well.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 9, 2020)

When sitcoms were ACTUALLY amazing (early 2000s - early 2010's disney channel and nickelodeon)
When cartoons had love and effort put into them (early 2000s nick/disney/cartoon network)
Silly Bandz
Barbie
Polly Pocket
DCOMs
Windows 7
*Pillow Pets *(i remember getting my pillow pet ;v
MP3 Players
VHS Tapes
Box TVs/Computer Screens

And so much more oh my goodness- i love the early 2000s-early 2010s so much. I may have been born in 2006, but I still remember SO MUCH. People tell me all the time that i don't remember anything because I was so young but I'm proving them wrong lol


----------



## oak (Sep 9, 2020)

Weird Canadian commercials. They totally peaked in the 90's haha. Like the good old classic House Hippo or "don't cha put it in your mouth". Or "mooomm Aiden cut me in half again *t-rex noises*". This will make no sense to anyone who wasn't a 90's Canadian kid lmao.

I just watched them again on youtube and they were seriously strange.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 9, 2020)

Is no one going to mention the horror that was






Then of course, there is


----------



## slzzpz (Sep 9, 2020)

Movie remake is in the works.


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 9, 2020)

Doogal
LPS
Barbie and her movies


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 9, 2020)

Brum


----------



## Aurita (Sep 10, 2020)

Does anyone else remember 3D Doritos??


----------



## Holla (Sep 10, 2020)

Canadian specific thing here, but the House Hippo commercial from 1999. I remember it being on tv often as a kid. It was a clever way to teach kids that not everything they see on tv is real.

I believe they recently brought the House Hippo back as of last year with a new commerical 20 years later. More internet focused this time though to get with the times.

Here's the original gem striaght out of 1999:


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 10, 2020)

slzzpz said:


> Movie remake is in the works.



I loved Wishbone so much!


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

I watched the og xmen movies yesterday and was reminiscing about how everyone thought the special effects were amazing when it came out.... Wow how things have changed


----------



## Neb (Sep 11, 2020)

Even in 2011 my elementary school had student computers that ran Windows XP. They were so slow that we were often given gum to pass the time. There was a children’s art software we’d use for assignments, but I can’t remember the name.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 11, 2020)

Junie B. Jones
Those kangaroo snack packs that I can’t remember the name of??
The Hellboy movies
GameCube animal crossing & harvest moon
Blue’s Clues applesauce that was dyed blue and it weirded me out
I’ll probably think of more later


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 11, 2020)

back when ****ty dubbed anime aired on ytv lol
how could i forget the pirate rap?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Vie said:


> Junie B. Jones
> Those kangaroo snack packs that I can’t remember the name of??
> The Hellboy movies
> GameCube animal crossing & harvest moon
> ...


Dunkaroos ??


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2020)

Got some moreee
-I legit cry whenever i watch the Suite Life On Deck, Hannah Montana, and Wizards of Waverly Place crossover again
-Old youtube
-When the song Fireflies came out everyone was bopping to it
-High School Musical was the biggest thing ever
-Emos were still relevant (they still are but it was a more popular style)
-One Direction (if that even counts)
-_Nobody_ was depressed and we all just had a good time bopping to music in our living room while watching TV during the summer
-When cameras were still extremely popular
-Flip phones
-Waking up on Saturday and watching cartoons
-These:


----------



## Pondo (Sep 11, 2020)

Aurita said:


> Dunkaroos ??


Oh my god that was it
I was too young to get them in my school lunches but I’m pretty sure my oldest sister has had them before   
And I hear they were pretty good!


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Vie said:


> Oh my god that was it
> I was too young to get them in my school lunches but I’m pretty sure my oldest sister has had them before
> And I hear they were pretty good!


They’re back in some 7-11s in the US !


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 11, 2020)

Aurita said:


> Dunkaroos ??


dunkaroos never vanished up here lol, i remember them


----------



## Aurita (Sep 11, 2020)

Origami said:


> dunkaroos never vanished up here lol, i remember them


I’m assuming you’re in Australia? o: they just came back to the US now idk for how long so I’m gonna find those sugar bombs soon!


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 11, 2020)

Aurita said:


> I’m assuming you’re in Australia? o: they just came back to the US now idk for how long so I’m gonna find those sugar bombs soon!


canada lol


----------



## Corrie (Sep 14, 2020)

Origami said:


> canada lol


Wait, Dunkaroos are still here? I live in Canada (Ontario) and can't find them anywhere!


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 14, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Wait, Dunkaroos are still here? I live in Canada (Ontario) and can't find them anywhere!


looks like they were sold here until 2018

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

i dont eat them so i never noticed they were gone lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh man Yogos bits were the BOMB in late 2000s I had the dispenser and everything back then and I need them back


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 14, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> -When the song Fireflies came out everyone was bopping to it


Honestly all of Owl City's music has that late 2000s/early 2010s sound to it. I remember listening his album Ocean Eyes a couple months ago and it was a super nostalgic experience.

- Poptropica and Club Penguin rlly popular
- Waking up early morning to watch Curious George, Between the Lions, or Clifford on PBS Kids
- People still used Facebook before it was mostly being used by older people, mostly for the games like Farmville.
- Sims 3 and Sims 3 were out (I still LOVE them to this day)
- Playing Kid Pix whenever I went to the computer lab with my class in primary school
- Having a Tamagotchi (I have a collection of Tamagotchis rn lemme get mine real quick)
- Magic Tree House books
- Noggin was still a thing with Moose and Zee
- Miniclip, Flonga, Y8, Agame, and Newgrounds
- Might B!, Making Fiends, and Invader Zim were my favorite shows
- Using manual projectors that looked like this:


Spoiler












Also the aesthetics of the early 2000s was always bright blue or pink with weird plasticky/metallic grey bevels and chisels. Its strange to see how aesthetics change each year to current modern 2020s soulless hyperminimalism.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2020)

I miss Toys R Us!
Miss the good old days when my sisters were better.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

Also remember the wii times and DSi times


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 14, 2020)

Silver Gamecube
Those chubby StarTAC aux batteries and Lithium Ion batteries, Motorola vs after market ones
Animal Crossing GC version ofc
Sony Trinitron WEGA flat screen TVs
Small TV with VCR combos
VCD
SEGA Dreamcast 
Good times, good times C:


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 15, 2020)

So many great things honestly. We used to have a lot of vhs tapes that my parents would put on a decently sized CRT TV for us to watch when we got a haircut. I grew up with the DS, that does fall in the mid to late 2000s era though. I used Windows XP a lot too, that was what my dad's laptop was running in the time and that's what were on all the computers at school for way long, perhaps six years ago they finally upgraded. There was just something about technology from this time that made it exciting and fun, it's just not that way anymore. I remember Pokémon was still pretty popular and I did watch the anime a few times, it's really the only anime I've really watched. And we watched a lot of PBS Kids since we didn't have cable back then, shows like this




Although I don't remember much from this time, I will always hold it near and dear to me, this was definitely a simpler time.


----------



## amemome (Sep 15, 2020)

This might be cheating but dial up internet and windows 98.
Netscape as a web browser.
Using Yahooligans and Yahoo for everything.
No javascript or css on webpages.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone remember those Chubby pops? They were delicious! I always thought the bottle shape was neat as a kid.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 15, 2020)

Probably already been mentioned but Tamagotchis 

apparently they still make them but now they have like full color 3D touchscreens or something wild like that


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2020)

Wizard 101 and Poptropica and Cool Math Games were the ****

Also those animal shaped bracelets and rainbow loom ones


----------



## Manah (Oct 7, 2020)

Nintendo making a huge deal of the "real computer mouse" that came with Mario Paint because computers were still Special back then. Or the over the top marketing of anything 3D.

Lots of very shiny toys with blinking lights and pewpew noises.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 7, 2020)

T9 texting

Hanging out with friends, waiting for someone to lose on Super Smash Bros. so you could get one of the controllers and join in the game

Never being good with Fox in Smash Bros. while friends were 

Opening packs of Pokemon cards

MSN messenger

The Bell Tree forums!

Animal Crossing on Gamecube... fishing in the ocean hoping for red snappers but catching seabass


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 1, 2021)

2021 bump


----------



## tumut (Jan 1, 2021)

Chalkzone
Invader Zim
When Nickelodeon slime was a thing
Yahoo commercials 
Toonami Robot (he has a name i dont remember)
Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends 

Also when FYE had a section in the back where there was a pair of headphones and a kiosk where you could listen to CDs


----------



## chawwee (Jan 2, 2021)

Probably already mentioned, but those gummy glitter water tube things:



I remember getting one from an aquarium I went to and I was so jazzed about it lol


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 2, 2021)

Bratz dolls
Burger King Shake Em Up Fries (those were good)
GBA
AOL sounds
Betty Spaghetty dolls

There are others I want to list, but I add a few above.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 2, 2021)

I know it's been mentioned but the dial up sound when connecting to the Internet. 

Gogos, specifically the Dragon Ball ones for me. 

The first sets of Pokémon TCG cards with iconic artwork.

Saving Game Boy ROMs on floppy discs and playing them on an emulator.


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 2, 2021)

Only British 2000s kids will remember jelly aliens and the never-ending quest to make them reproduce.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 2, 2021)

i used to go to toys r us all the time as a kid in the early 2000s, i remember my grandma taking me once to get me a set of pokemon cards for my birthday 

another thing i remember are these candys called yogos, as well as when fruit rollups had something called stackerz and wonka had donutz (so many zs....)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 2, 2021)

_When play kitchens weren't so advanced. _I've seen play _rice cookers_ (and other things) in addition to play kitchens now with buttons that do extra, weird things to make it look like you're actually cooking something. I remember when you just got a play kitchen, there were no buttons or anything fancy with them, just some doors that acted like an oven, cupboards, and a microwave. And of course, fake plates, forks, food, etc.
I don't remember having _any _fancy play kitchen toys_ at all_ in the early 2000's. Or was that just me?


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 2, 2021)

I remember that this bubble gum was my favorite growing up. I had the bad habit of just swallowing  the gum paste before it could harden.




Too bad that it’s discontinued


----------



## oranje (Jan 3, 2021)

For me, it's furbies, Pokémon, the N64, Gameboy pop music like Britney Spears and the Backstreet Boys, 90s cartoons on Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon, and weird food trends for kids, like purple/green ketchup.


----------



## deana (Jan 3, 2021)

Here's some of my random memories

-Push pops! I used to love these however I remember that eating the candy and getting the lollypop part all sticky would then sometimes cause the candy to get stuck inside of the plastic so I couldn't get it back out. 

-The radio thing from Toy Story


Spoiler: Pic










We actually had two of these in my house because my sister also had one, we could make tape recordings on them all the time or just use them to make "announcements" and also the weird voice changer setting. 

-Those voice activated password diaries, thought they were so cool. My sister had one that was actually more of a lock box kind of thing and some of her stuff got stuck in there when it wouldn't recognize her voice anymore. 

-Clear inflatable couches and chairs. I had a chair and ottoman set in my room. It was really purely decorative and did not get used very much.


----------



## Bugs (Jan 8, 2021)

hakutaku said:


> Only British 2000s kids will remember jelly aliens and the never-ending quest to make them reproduce.



I was talking to somebody about these the other day! My cousins all had them but I hated how gooey they were. I remember how everybody would go on about the babies.

Does anybody remember mini CDs? They were nigh on pointless haha they couldn't hold much data on them but I thought they were adorable


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 8, 2021)

Kudos bars and dunkaroos were so yummy! Why did the 2000s and late 1990s have such good snacks?!


----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2021)

Apparently these are still around actually, which is kind of a surprise to me


----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 8, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> This commercial ran like crazy during the early morning hours, or late 10PM hours during the mid 90s. In hindsight, it was a good compilation CD for late 80s/early90s New Age Trance ambient music.


Omg I still have this cd.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 9, 2021)

spice girls
analog tvs
neopets
tamogachis
furby
beanie babies
pokemon and pokemon cards
dbz
sailor moon
nintendo 64/ gamecube/ gameboys/ sega dreamcast/ ps1 and ps2
the best zelda games: ocarina of time and majora's mask
polly pocket
power rangers
batman movies when they were fun
angel cake
grapefruit and cottage cheese diets trends that my mom would do
fresh prince of belair
sabrina the teenage witch
the nanny
animaniacs
captain planet
the magic school bus
bill nye
superhero cartoons: batman the animated series, justice league, superman, spiderman, xmen
friends
butterfly hair clips and those star clips
goosebumps books
diversity in kids' shows even if it was sometimes just tokenism 
supermodels (cindy crawford, naomi cambell, tyra banks, linda evangelista, claudia schiffer, christy turlington)
hp
jurassic park, home alone, independence day, men in black, titanic, the mummy
mulan, hercules, lion king, beauty and the beast, aladdin
basically anything on cartoon network (powerpuff girls, dexter's laboratory, etc), nick, abc, wb, disney channel, etc
being happy


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 9, 2021)

mermaidshelf said:


> spice girls
> analog tvs
> neopets
> tamogachis
> ...


Tamagotchi !!! I had so many of those!!


----------



## Furrton (Jan 12, 2021)

Sierra games


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Sony FD Mavica





(Digital camera data written directly on 1.44M floppy disc)


----------



## Furrton (Jan 12, 2021)

Ahhh I shoulda said fujifilm and panoramic mode 
I had a film camera that would do those. I can't really remember the make but it was turquoise-ish color I think and had a rounded, ergonomic shape at the top. All I remember about it. It didn't have an attachable lens or any settings like Fstop or shutter speed so I guess it would be considered automatic. With panoramic mode.


EDIT: Kids, there WAS a lot of bad stuff, like really bad emissions from cars in the cities and smog and acid rain and electronic stuff wasn't nearly as efficient as it is now. It wasn't all Gak and Lion King and Free Willy.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 13, 2021)

does anyone remember that disney princess singalong cd? it basically had a bunch of songs from disney princess movies and you could sing along to it. i loved it.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Jan 13, 2021)

The Fox Kids and Jetix channels on Dutch TV;
Classic Nicktoons like Rugrats, Angry Beavers, CatDog and Rocket Power;
The version of RuneScape with songs like Flute Salad;
Bionicle;
Littlest Pet Shop (even if I didn't own any of those);
Finding Nemo;
Disney Pixar Cars;
Shark Tale;
Robots (DreamWorks movie);
Pokémon;
CRT TVs;
Analog cameras with rolls;
Nintendo 64;
Game Boy Colour;
Game Boy Advance (and the SP too);
Lego Racers (both the set and the PC game);
Lego Stunt Rally
and most likely bajillions of other things too XD


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone ever had a Video Now? lol


----------



## RoyalTea (Jan 14, 2021)

Before Britney went crazy and shaved her head... she was on Star Search (with her natural hair color too!)


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 17, 2021)

THAT'S WHY I SAID HEY MAN NICE SHOT


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 17, 2021)

I barely even remembered these old Polly Pocket games until just yesterday through an old picture I saw, and now my memories of them are rushing back. I loved them.


Spoiler: just some pics


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 19, 2021)

Going to Funcoland to buy games before they all became GameSpots


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 20, 2021)

.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 20, 2021)

Slothicans said:


> Does anyone remember these slinky toys? I had a plastic rainbow one, but I secretly wanted a metallic silver one because they looked fancier, haha.
> View attachment 352483


I have multiple Slinkies tucked away in a drawer somewhere. I loved playing with them.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Jan 20, 2021)

Anyone else remember the "Concerned Children's Advertisers" ads? The North American house hippo was one if them


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Going to Funcoland to buy games before they all became GameSpots
> View attachment 352278


Hell yeah. this screams 1999 middle school link cables lol

	Post automatically merged: Jan 21, 2021


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 21, 2021)

1- Games with manuals and maps inside
Recently bought the ninja saviors game for the switch and almost cried my heart out when i found there was manual inside
2- Videogame news read on monhly magazines
3- less youtube and other social medias
4- the strong men cartoon style
5- thundercats
6- seinfield
7- renting game stores
8- arcades oh man how inmiss the old arcade machines. I believe japan is a sacred haven for having so many arcade centers


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 21, 2021)

I miss arcades so much. I met my husband in an arcade. I kicked his butt in Tekken Tag.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 31, 2021)

Candlebox's "Far Behind" is yet another tune that reminds me of this era.


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 31, 2021)

These stupid things, I never owned one but always saw the commercials.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 2, 2021)

"Scrambled" channels and the illegal black cable boxes that unlocked those. My family didn't ever get ahold of one of those boxes, but I had a close friend who did. If I remember correctly, I think he used this to his advantage to watch channels that kids our age at the time weren't allowed to see, ha ha.

Is this what these black cable boxes looked like? Don't remember seeing any in person, but I sure did hear about them an awful lot back in this time.



https://imgur.com/HIFE3po


----------



## Holla (Feb 2, 2021)

First thing that came to mind was this:





	Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021

Also this:



Not my picture but I definitely still have most of these.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 2, 2021)

jefflomacy said:


> These stupid things, I never owned one but always saw the commercials.



I've remembered seeing this sooooo much, how could I forget lol


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 4, 2021)

Does anyone remember the hook on phonics commercials lol






Or commercials to buy physical CDs






I'm surprised I even found these on YouTube lol

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021



G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Blockbusters (Late fee's no more)
> Sony CD Walkman G-Shock
> AOL cd's



AOL, lmao. I remember these, thats something I never would like to look back on. Dial up days...


----------



## Corrie (Feb 4, 2021)

Holla said:


> First thing that came to mind was this:
> View attachment 354194
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 2, 2021
> ...


Omg that water thing with hoops! They reminded me of Aqua Pets! I had one and loved it! It danced in the water attached by strings.


----------



## Holla (Feb 4, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Omg that water thing with hoops! They reminded me of Aqua Pets! I had one and loved it! It danced in the water attached by strings.



Oh man I actually still have my Aqua Pets. The water has mostly evaporated over time though so they don’t really work anymore sadly.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 5, 2021)

Early 2000’s thing im thinking about at 3am today: My Life as a Teenage Robot. Whenever this show came on or I heard the theme song from the living room I would lose it. I also lived for the nights my parents let me stay up and they’d do back to back episodes or reruns


----------



## Corrie (Feb 5, 2021)

Holla said:


> Oh man I actually still have my Aqua Pets. The water has mostly evaporated over time though so they don’t really work anymore sadly.


Awwww that sucks!! Is there a way to add more water in?


----------



## Holla (Feb 5, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Awwww that sucks!! Is there a way to add more water in?



They sadly weren't made to be refillable so they'd have to be modified somehow. Such as drilling a hole in them somewhere and re-sealing them.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 5, 2021)

Downloading Limewire/Kazaa after buying a mp3 player lol


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 5, 2021)

Those big, puffy OSIRIS skater shoes. I remember that when they became trendy, everyone in my class had them... except me.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 9, 2021)

constantly playing the N64
playing with the tamagotchi and been really sad when I finally got the pet I wanted (it looked like a duck) and it died
visiting Blockbuster
going to Woolworths for pick n mix (RIP )
having very few channels to watch on TVs that took up so much room
trying to time it right to get onto the family computer and access the internet
sitting around one computer with my 3 siblings so we could play the original Sims game
furby toys - I had so many of these, not sure where they've all gone
kids TV shows of the early 2000s (Dick and Dom in Da Bungalow, Raven, etc.)
a little robot dog that liked to do a backflip
the excitement of visiting Toys R Us to find a new beanie toy


----------



## Corrie (Feb 9, 2021)

Disposable cameras peeps. 

I've been playing Tomodachi Life and the miis use the disposable cameras so when I heard the sounds of it, I instantly got sent back. I'm so glad we have digital cameras and phones now. Taking pictures back then was just such a rarity. When I was little, I wanted to take so many pictures but only had a limited amount of film I was allowed to use due to its price. Sucked lol.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 9, 2021)

YOU GOTTA KEEP 'EM SEPARATED, FOOLS!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Feb 9, 2021)

I remember all of it. the nostalgia is real. ugh, I want to go back. 

3D DORITOS!!!! I miss them beeper/flip phone gum! so many things


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 9, 2021)

Does anyone remember Monster Rancher?, I kinda remember watching it as a kid and had like one toy of from the show lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 9, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Does anyone remember Monster Rancher?, I kinda remember watching it as a kid and had like one toy of from the show lol
> 
> View attachment 355119


Yea I remember watching this early in the morning before school. It had some of the DBZ ocean English dub voices and Megaman Cartoon music lol


----------



## Poppies_92 (Feb 9, 2021)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Yea I remember watching this early in the morning before school. It had some of the DBZ ocean English dub voices and Megaman Cartoon music lol



Lol, I always watched Digimon before heading to school


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 20, 2021)

The rest of my memories of Strawberry Shortcake was just unlocked. Anyone else remember her? I mostly remember her 2009 design but I think the prior version is a locked memory somewhere.
(for some reason, I can smell soda flavored chapstick through the screen when I look at her)



(2009 version.)



(2007 version.)


----------



## ting1984 (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm older than most here, so I have memories of the entirety of the 1990s.

Early 1990s things (1990-1994) I remember:

corded phones, and sometimes prank calls because caller IDs were still rather new, and few had them

this thing called Speak and Spell 

VHS and music cassettes (CDs were still kind of new; my parents had a sound system that included a record player, cassette player, and CD player -- all three of which we used; video cassettes had messages which said, "be kind, please rewind")

the NES being a current video game system, and Super Mario 3 being an incredible new game

the Ninja Turtles movies coming out; very exciting time to be a youngster

"laser discs" in the mid 1990s being a presumably big thing (a 4th grade teacher of mine used them); this technology didn't succeed well and became overtaken in a few years by the "DVD"

2D animated films; I remember not watching Toy Story in 1995 because I didn't like 3D/CGI and wanted 2D to remain, like the Lion King

no mainstream Internet as a kid; didn't get a PC until Christmas 1995, where we had an unreliable 14.4k modem connection and a computer with just 256 MB of HARD DRIVE!


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 2, 2021)

PETZ
FOR THE PC


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 2, 2021)

I remember playing this in the computer lab during recess back in Kindergarten, incuding the ISPY Haunted house too


----------



## Antonio (Mar 2, 2021)

Ahhhh, the gamecube was the **** growing up.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

I loved Webkinz. I got locked out of my account a very long time ago though. I stopped playing, but it did take me a while to get over it.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 12, 2021)

"Coming soon to own on video and DVD."

I was very little at the time, but I remember when Nick Jr.'s mascot was a simplified face named Face (and little me was _so_ mad when they replaced him ), and Wonder Ball candy!  It was my absolute favorite back then; I'd always ask my parents for one at the grocery store checkout.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 12, 2021)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but does anyone remember KidPix?
I used to play that and Putt-Putt, Freddy Fish, and Pajama Sam: No Need to Hide When it's Dark Outside. I bought all the Humongous Entertainment games on steam so I can relive them with any kids I can get to play them lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 12, 2021)

Easy bake ovens
the Gold Pokemon cards that came in the Pokeballs from Burger King, I had a couple back then but I lost them over the years from moving
VHS tapes
Furbies

Does anyone else remember hitclips, it was this little device that played these little CD case shaped plastic things that had like individual minutes of songs from musicians, I had NYSYNC, THE Backstreet Boys, and Brittany Spears lol I loved that thing









						Hit Clips Didn't Make Any Sense But They Paved The Way For The Future  | iHeart
					

A whole minute of music?! Who else remembers Hit Clips?  | iHeart




					www.iheart.com


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 12, 2021)

Did anyone else here play any Spy Fox games? I got this one from a cereal package, it's called "Dry Cereal".
I expecially loved playing the card minigame in the greek cantina as a kid, I was fascinated by the trinkets that they traded in it. 

And the tattoo bird is iconic for me...


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 12, 2021)

I was born in the very late 90s so most of what I remember are stuff from the early 2000s.

For example, I collected My Littlest Pet Shop toys and had one Polly Pocket set. I liked playing with them a lot, but unfortunately as a rowdy child I ripped the Polly Pocket clothes LOL.

I also had My Little Pony toys and a stuffed toy with strings for its hair so that's how I learned how to braid. I _think_ the stuffed toy was a Rainbow Dash. (These MLP toys were years before the Friendship is Magic). I also had MLP-designed notebooks in my early grade school years!






^ Yeah, this is the MLP style I grew up with.






I also had this MP3 USB player I would bring during sports competitions during grade school because my phone had like less than 10 MB memory so I couldn't store more than one song in there LOL.






Fantasia 2000 was something I really loved watching as a kid too. I don't remember much of the other parts of the film, but the segment where wizard Mickey brought a bunch of brooms to life and had them follow him really stuck in my mind. It was the segment I was most fond of.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 12, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but does anyone remember KidPix?
> I used to play that and Putt-Putt, Freddy Fish, and Pajama Sam: No Need to Hide When it's Dark Outside. I bought all the Humongous Entertainment games on steam so I can relive them with any kids I can get to play them lol



Oh my goodness I remember Pajama Sam and Putt-Putt!! It's super vague, lol, I completely forgot about them until I saw this post, but I sort of remember playing them on the computer when I was little. 

I also remember:

-Those little flying fairy toys - I think they had little zip cords kind of like bey blades?? And then they'd spin and fly, I'm pretty sure my parents got rid of them ASAP though because they were destructive, lmao

-Tamogotchis! I had a pink one and I think it was one of the ~newer~ ones I got from a friend for my birthday, we could connect them together or something? Maybe we just pretended though, again, not the best memory. I also remember the Littlest Pet Shop toys that were similar to tamogotchis!

-Speaking of Littlest Pet Shops I had _so many _of them. They were definitely My Toy alongside My Little Pony's, I loved them so much!! I remember having some polly pockets too and oh my gosh, I think it was called Ello?? Such a strange toy lol these big flat plastic pieces (squares, triangles, semi circles, etc) that would connect together via these cubes or circles that had lines in them for you to stick the plastic pieces in lol. 

-I remember watching Sabrina The Teenage Witch a lot! I remember our big blocky tv's in particular. And VHS's! I had some Sailor Moon VHS' that I remember watching. 

I think that might be it? I was born in 98' lol so these are all gonna be from the early 2000's and my memory is _super_ awful but hopefully these are all early 2000's!!


----------



## jiny (Sep 13, 2021)

i remember this online world game i used to play called buildabearville, i was so upset when it got shut down in 2014(?). i also played fantage (also an online world game) a lot as a little kid too! and i used to play with my little ponies and littlest pet shops a LOT. littlest pet shops were definitely my favorite toys ever, i had soooo many of them, i even still have some of them stored in my closet lol


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 13, 2021)

We used to go to hotels more as a kid and there's always be a N64 you could rent for a set amount of minutes. My parents would pay for me to play a bit and I remember playing some games like Mario Kart (my sister got stuck on a chain-chomp haha), Mario 64 (couldn't understand it), and there's a picture of me playing Paper Mario.

Otherwise I played the NES, SNES, and computer games at home. For some reason I never asked for an N64, I was too into the SNES and the computer.


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

Oh, where do I even start... I know: I'll make a list.

Video Games

Gameboy
Pokémon
The Sims
Age of Mythology
Dino Crisis 2
TV Shows

Digimon (my first real anime that I watched)
Cardcaptor Sakura
Akazukin Chacha
Detective Conan
The Powerpuff Girls
Kim Possible
As Told by Ginger
Rocko's Modern Life
AAAHH!!! Real Monsters
The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Dexter's Laboratory
Spider-Man: The Animated Series (made me a mega Spider-nerd today)
The Spectacular Spider-Man
Tenko and the Guardians of the Magic (for some reason)
Action Man
Clifford the Big Red Dog
Little Bear
Bear in the Big Blue House
Arthur (And I say hey, HEY!)
Lilo & Stitch: The Series
Beast Wars
Lizzie McGuire
Sesame Street/Elmo's World (lalalala, lalalala, Elmo's world!)
Blue's Clues
Art Attack
Mr. Bean
Movies

Watching The Lizzie McGuire Movie in theatre
Golden age Pixar (Toy Story 2's my favorite)
Sam Raimi's Spider-Man trilogy (a nerd's wet-dream)
Wes Craven's Scream trilogy
Disney's Renaissance Era (Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Tarzan, etc.)
Lilo and Stitch
Terminator 2 and 3
Alien 3 and Resurrection...
Predator 2
Speed
Men in Black
Independence Day
Just Will Smith movies in general
Jurassic Park trilogy
The Dark Knight (changed my view about superhero movies and their storytelling capability)
Iron Man and the birth of the MCU
Music

S Club 7
Hilary Duff
Disney music (I got a compilation album)
That one really addictive X-Men animated series theme song (used to imitate the pose of the X-Men characters in the title sequence)
Other Stuff

SARS (that was fun; no school for several weeks)
Crushing on Violet Parr (yes, and I'm not ashamed about it; went to see The Incredibles 50 times in theatre just for one more look at her)
That's all... for now.


----------



## hauntedhead (Sep 14, 2021)

i know they’ve been mentioned here but TAMAGOTCHIS they’re my special interest n i have sooo many!! if you didn’t know, they never actually stopped making them, new versions get released yearly (this year with two new releases!) and they’re much bigger now and have coloured, lit screens!!! please check them out if they were a nostalgic thing for you :]


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 21, 2021)

I remember these very vividly..


Spoiler: Big Image










I think they were discontinued but are making a comeback(?) ! We always kept a bag in the fridge when I was little. I remember my grandpa would get annoyed with me sometimes 'cause I'd eat so many...

Also, when I was like, 4, maybe? They had these Spongebob Poptarts that had blue icing and sprinkles of the characters on top, I think. They were so good, I wish they'd come back. Let me see if I can find a picture of them!


Spoiler











I also remember they had these little animal key-chain plushies from McDonalds from 2004! I'm pretty sure I have a pug one somewhere. I was 3. 



Spoiler


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 21, 2021)

littlest pet shop!! I was and still am a huge fan and I have about 140 of them and my collection is always growing!



Mimi Cheems said:


> I remember these very vividly..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Big Image
> ...


I HAVE THE DALMATIAN!


----------



## dude98 (Sep 21, 2021)

Edutaiment computer games like magic schoolbus, Reader Rabbit, etc.

The Cartoonnetwork city bumpers.
That one block in Cartoonnetwork with that girl in the underwaterbase
A lot of Cartoonnetwork stuff

DS Download stations and those events at stores where you bring in your DS

Free samples at stores (idk if thats a thing anymore)

Walmart arcades that I used to hang at while my mom was at check out

Scary Godmother

A lotvof things


----------

